# Brand new car....Â£16.00 a month!!!!!



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Had an enquiry on a Nissan Leaf EV yesterday.
The Government are giving a Â£5k incentive for buying an electric vehicle, and our garage, together with Nissan are offering to match this as a "deposit allowance"
Worked out some figures for the guy with his Â£5,250.00 car in part exchange.
On a 24 month 0% PCP it came out at.............


Â£16.68 a month!
Tempted to buy one myself


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2015)

Amazing!  I'd love a leccy car.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

And it wasn't the bottom of the range one either.
Sat Nav, all mod cons.
I couldn't believe it myself!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 16, 2015)

What's the catch Smiffy; how much after 24 months to keep it?


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2015)

It's not really Â£16/month unless you already have a Â£5,250 car to partX 

On that basis my car was Â£0/month as I bought it outright for a whole Â£1k


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			It's not really Â£16/month unless you already have a Â£5,250 car to partX 

Click to expand...

No. It would be more if your car was only worth Â£3k. But I was just astounded as to how cheap it was.
MGFV is about Â£12k.
But I'd just hand the keys back and walk away at Â£16.00 a month (which is one of the "options"!)


----------



## IanG (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			No. It would be more if your car was only worth Â£3k. But I was just astounded as to how cheap it was.
MGFV is about Â£12k.
But I'd just hand the keys back and walk away at Â£16.00 a month (which is one of the "options"!)
		
Click to expand...

But surely if you do that it is effectively Â£16 + Â£5250/24 = Â£234 a month which doesn't strike me as good deal.

By handing it back you give all the subsidy back to the garage - or am I missing something?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			By handing it back you give all the subsidy back to the garage - or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

I was being simplistic Ian.
I wouldn't hand it back because the car will be worth more than the guaranteed future value. Nissan set that as a final optional payment to make to keep the car if you want, but most people will trade in and use the "equity" as a deposit in another new one.
The third option you can take up is to hand back as I said, but nobody ever does that.
If you didn't want the big end figure there, you could up your payment to say Â£100 a month and have a smaller figure to settle at the end.
But as I say, I was just surprised when it came out at Â£16.00 a month.
It's not every day you get offered Â£10k off a brand new car though is it?


----------



## GB72 (Jun 16, 2015)

How far can you travel on a single charge these days. Looking to move house and the new place woukd be perfect to install a charger but the 70 mile round trip to work may stretch the charge a bit and I cannot recharge at the office


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Thats crazy... bet you re checked the math a few times...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			How far can you travel on a single charge these days. Looking to move house and the new place woukd be perfect to install a charger but the 70 mile round trip to work may stretch the charge a bit and I cannot recharge at the office
		
Click to expand...

get work to buy a charger station, bet there is some government incentive for them to promote green commuting...


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

GB72 said:



			How far can you travel on a single charge these days. Looking to move house and the new place woukd be perfect to install a charger but the 70 mile round trip to work may stretch the charge a bit and I cannot recharge at the office
		
Click to expand...


Nissan will tell you it's 120 miles but in reality, it's about 90 or so if driven sensibly. If you drove it like Fernando Alonso, you'd be on your limit at 70 miles but as I say, driven sensibly you'll do it.
You will be astounded how these cars shift anyway. The motor is all torque and they take off like a scalded cat. Will certainly give a Golf GTi a run for it's money!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Thats crazy... bet you re checked the math a few times...
		
Click to expand...


I did indeed.
I did give the guy a couple of other options, increasing the monthly payment a bit and offering him "cash back" on his part exchange to put towards the end figure but his wife was turned on by the Â£16 a month!

And don't forget.....no road tax or congestion charges to pay.
Plus no nasty emissions


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nissan will tell you it's 120 miles but in reality, it's about 90 or so if driven sensibly. If you drove it like Fernando Alonso, you'd be on your limit at 70 miles but as I say, driven sensibly you'll do it.
You will be astounded how these cars shift anyway. The motor is all torque and they take off like a scalded cat. Will certainly give a Golf GTi a run for it's money!
		
Click to expand...


Will the battery degrade like an ipad so its 70-90 miles now but in a year its 50-70 and so on?


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Will the battery degrade like an ipad so its 70-90 miles now but in a year its 50-70 and so on?
		
Click to expand...


Shouldn't do. We haven't had any problems yet, and the first Leafs sold are now over 3 years old with plenty of miles on them.
There is a 5 year guarantee on the battery anyway


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 16, 2015)

That's an incredible deal. I've been looking at an electric car as my next vehicle purchase but knowing my luck, when the time comes, the subsidies won't be available any longer.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

While they are cheaper for the consumer for running, if you are buying one to be "green" think again. Have a think about A. Where the electricity comes from (coal, Nuclear etc) then how and where the batteries are made, shipped, recycled etc.

I am not knocking leccy cars, I want one! I want a tesla! but don't go and buy one to be an eco warrior.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			While they are cheaper for the consumer for running, if you are buying one to be "green" think again. Have a think about A. Where the electricity comes from (coal, Nuclear etc) then how and where the batteries are made, shipped, recycled etc.

I am not knocking leccy cars, I want one! I want a tesla! but don't go and buy one to be an eco warrior.
		
Click to expand...


No way????!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2015)

When looking at range, if you are on the edge, remember if winter then your lights, heater etc will drain further. If then in traffic you could be in trouble. You need to factor in a decent margin of error. 

The constant plugging in each night would hack me off I must admit. When the range improves I would be happy to look but at the moment they are no use to me. Personally I hope the subsidy does end son. I think it is obscene that the taxpayer is subsidising Â£25k+ cars.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			No way????!! 

Click to expand...

Dude, you would be amazed with some people.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Dude, you would be amazed with some people.
		
Click to expand...



Like how green is disposing of batteries and ting.....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Like how green is disposing of batteries and ting.....
		
Click to expand...

well maybe not even the disposal of, just the manufacture, shipping and Assembly. I remember reading about the carbon footprint of the Prius. It in real terms was about 4 times worse than running a big american V8 Muscle car over 20 years with everything factored in.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			well maybe not even the disposal of, just the manufacture, shipping and Assembly. I remember reading about the carbon footprint of the Prius. It in real terms was about 4 times worse than running a big american V8 Muscle car over 20 years with everything factored in.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm I wonder how the oil companies feel about that.....


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Hmmm I wonder how the oil companies feel about that.....
		
Click to expand...

I dont think the oil companies care to be honest, too busy counting their money! petrol and diesel are only a small portion of where the oil goes anyway, so the oil guys will never sweat! We will have run out before its even close to being an underused commodity.


----------



## la_lucha (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I did indeed.
I did give the guy a couple of other options, increasing the monthly payment a bit and offering him "cash back" on his part exchange to put towards the end figure but his wife was turned on by the Â£16 a month!

And don't forget.....no road tax or congestion charges to pay.
*Plus no nasty emissions* 


Click to expand...


The bit in bold really gets my goat, because there are zero emmissions in generating electricity, making the batteries and disposing of them after 5 years. 

Because the car doesn't give off exhaust gas doesn't mean there are zero emmissions.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			The bit in bold really gets my goat, because there are zero emmissions in generating electricity, making the batteries and disposing of them after 5 years. 

Because the car doesn't give off exhaust gas doesn't mean there are zero emmissions.
		
Click to expand...

Don't buy one then!


----------



## cookelad (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			While they are cheaper for the consumer for running, if you are buying one to be "green" think again. Have a think about A. Where the electricity comes from (coal, Nuclear etc) then how and where the batteries are made, shipped, recycled etc.

I am not knocking leccy cars, I want one! I want a tesla! but don't go and buy one to be an eco warrior.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the Land Rover Defender the most economically friendly car on the road (I read somewhere so could be total b/s)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 16, 2015)

I walked past a Tesla the other day, what a thing of beauty. If I won the lottery I think it would be my first treat...and I don't really care about cars.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I walked past a Tesla the other day, what a thing of beauty. If I won the lottery I think it would be my first treat...and I don't really care about cars.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh its top of my list. Loads of them used as taxis in Amsterdam, inside is an absolute tech heads delight! Buttons and touch screens everywhere!!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Had an enquiry on a Nissan Leaf EV yesterday.
The Government are giving a Â£5k incentive for buying an electric vehicle, and our garage, together with Nissan are offering to match this as a "deposit allowance"
Worked out some figures for the guy with his Â£5,250.00 car in part exchange.
On a 24 month 0% PCP it came out at.............


Â£16.68 a month!
Tempted to buy one myself


Click to expand...

Is this Nissan countrywide or specific to your Garage?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Yeh its top of my list. Loads of them used as taxis in Amsterdam, inside is an absolute tech heads delight! Buttons and touch screens everywhere!!
		
Click to expand...

Seriously?! Aren't they about Â£70K?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Is this Nissan countrywide or specific to your Garage?
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought the offer is from Nissan Finance, rather than the dealership, so should be nationwide. 

Check the Nissan website.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Seriously?! Aren't they about Â£70K?
		
Click to expand...

Think the entry level Tesla S is about 45k in the UK. The go faster one is about 70k, 0-60 in about 3.5 seconds in Insane mode!

I want the Model X which is not out yet, a 7 seat GT car.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			But surely if you do that it is effectively Â£16 + Â£5250/24 = Â£234 a month which doesn't strike me as good deal.

By handing it back you give all the subsidy back to the garage - or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

The option to purchase value is generally an estimate of how much the car will be worth at the time it's handed back (probably a bit less than it's worth).

When you lease a car, you pay for the depreciation, which is often why cars that don't depreciate quickly are the best choice, and Fords don't make for a good lease deal. 

So you're not giving the subsidy back to Nissan because the car is only worth what it's worth. If you trade in for a new car, they will usually give you any equity you have in your car towards the new one.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Think the entry level Tesla S is about 45k in the UK. The go faster one is about 70k, 0-60 in about 3.5 seconds in Insane mode!

I want the Model X which is not out yet, a 7 seat GT car.
		
Click to expand...

The BMW I8 is quite something too.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			The BMW I8 is quite something too.
		
Click to expand...


It is, but it is quite a drinker of fuel despite the electric front wheels.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			It is, but it is quite a drinker of fuel despite the electric front wheels.
		
Click to expand...

Plus no chance of getting all my kids in!


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			It is, but it is quite a drinker of fuel despite the electric front wheels.
		
Click to expand...

Depends what it's being compared to really. It certainly isn't a heavy consumer of fuel compared to a pretty much all other cars of that performance - Tesla's excluded, but then that's back to the point made earlier around how electricity that is used is generated.


----------



## la_lucha (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Don't buy one then!
		
Click to expand...

So because people wrongly state that they have zero emissions I can't buy one? Makes no sense at all that smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

la_lucha said:



			So because people wrongly state that they have zero emissions I can't buy one? Makes no sense at all that smiffy
		
Click to expand...

If you are going in looking at the "negatives" it's not the car for you La Lucha


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 16, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Is this Nissan countrywide or specific to your Garage?
		
Click to expand...

The Â£5k government grant is obviously nationwide, as is the existing Â£3200.00 deposit allowance from Nissan.
Our garage have put the other Â£1800.00 in to make the total deposit allowance Â£5k.
There's no reason another Nissan garage couldn't do it.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The Â£5k government grant is obviously nationwide, as is the existing Â£3200.00 deposit allowance from Nissan.
Our garage have put the other Â£1800.00 in to make the total deposit allowance Â£5k.
There's no reason another Nissan garage couldn't do it.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mateðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 16, 2015)

A customer took me out in his leccy Leaf the other week, I'm not really a car fanatic but this thing impressed me no end.


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			The Â£5k government grant is obviously nationwide, as is the existing Â£3200.00 deposit allowance from Nissan.
Our garage have put the other Â£1800.00 in to make the total deposit allowance Â£5k.
There's no reason another Nissan garage couldn't do it.
		
Click to expand...

Can you transport to Scotland?  Really needing a new car btw- let me know if you can help!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Can you transport to Scotland?  Really needing a new car btw- let me know if you can help!
		
Click to expand...

Theoretically yes. But logistically I'll need to check tomorrow when I'm back in to work
I'll come back to you


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 17, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Can you transport to Scotland?  Really needing a new car btw- let me know if you can help!
		
Click to expand...

There's enough car transport companies out there that'll do it for you. My company car gets changed every 3 years, and the new one is shipped from a dealership near London up to the NE.

Alternatively, Sleazyjet down with golf clubs. Give Smiffy a battering and then drive back.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 17, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Alternatively, Sleazyjet down with golf clubs. Give Smiffy a battering and then drive back.
		
Click to expand...

And get home a week later...:rofl:


----------



## vkurup (Jun 17, 2015)

At 16 quid , it is cheaper than our green fees (or a round of Golf )... But the range is a problem for me... How much if you put a 2K deposit? And why 2 years rather than the 'standard',PCP of 3 years?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 17, 2015)

vkurup said:



			At 16 quid , it is cheaper than our green fees (or a round of Golf )... But the range is a problem for me... How much if you put a 2K deposit? And why 2 years rather than the 'standard',PCP of 3 years?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you about the range.

It could work as a second car for use around town in a two (or more) car family. But we only have one car so it wouldn't work for us.

That and I have a penchant for powerful cars.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 17, 2015)

Does this deal come with the battery? IIRC the bloke the other week said the batteries are 5k to buy or you can rent them for Â£80 a month or thereabouts.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Does this deal come with the battery? IIRC the bloke the other week said the batteries are 5k to buy or you can rent them for Â£80 a month or thereabouts.
		
Click to expand...


Deal comes with battery.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 18, 2015)

vkurup said:



			How much if you put a 2K deposit? And why 2 years rather than the 'standard',PCP of 3 years?
		
Click to expand...

I'd have to work that one out when I get to work.
It's 2 years rather than 3 because its a 0% finance deal and obviously Nissan are paying the interest.
It's cheaper to do it over 2 years than 3.
You can do a 3 year PCP but there is a small interest charge and it actually works out cheaper on the 2 year 0% deal.


----------

